# I started a youtube channel about being an INTP



## badgers (Apr 2, 2012)

and I thought it would be cool to make a sort of question and answer video(s) because









Sooooooo if you have any questions you want to ask, ask away.
Plz


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

1. As an INTP how do you think your views differ from other girls/women on things like fashion, makeup, gossiping, men, and other girly things? If you think they do. 

2. Do you find it difficult to concentrate on things, be it books/studying or conversation, when surrounded by a lot of people? I'm asking because I do, and I am wondering if it is an INTP thing, or just me. 

3. What are you actually thinking when somebody says something completely retarded?

I am currently formulating more ultra-penetrating questions in my mind.


----------



## badgers (Apr 2, 2012)

that said:


> 1. As an INTP how do you think your views differ from other girls/women on things like fashion, makeup, gossiping, men, and other girly things? If you think they do.
> 
> 2. Do you find it difficult to concentrate on things, be it books/studying or conversation, when surrounded by a lot of people? I'm asking because I do, and I am wondering if it is an INTP thing, or just me.
> 
> ...


I knew you would ask the hard hitting questions.


----------



## Dart07 (Jun 17, 2011)

What are relationships like (boyfriend or girlfriend and friends)?
How do you connect with people and stay connected with them?


----------



## merlin89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Do you have any pets, if yes can you show them to the camera, so we can say hi? 
Why dont you want to sing even when you obviously can sing? 
Could you name and maybe show ten most important objects in your everyday life or life in general... ?


----------



## Adam Bristol (Jan 7, 2013)

Q - how does an INFP - or just anyone talk to INTP with the intent of getting them to believe a mystical story without providing external consensus? Without proof. How do you get an INTP to just simply believe what you say - maybe not so much believe - but definitely respect whatever mystical story you're telling them. I get odd looks and it really hurts sometimes. Without providing external consensus what can I say to sort of freeze the ice some more instead of letting melt and shatter when I don't have external consensus


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

How do I make a tinfoil-hat that keeps away the alien voices?


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

1. Do you at times take longer than six hours to respond to people by text, and do those people become irritated with you for this? If so, do you care?
2. Do you have an opinion on the compared awesomeness of Albert Einstein vs Isaac Newton? Please be thorough in your pseudoanalysis (incorporating as many arbitrary and stupid elements as possible), if you do.
3. Are you accused of having poor memory, when you know deep down it's because you just don't pay attention to the world around you?
4. If you had no expectations upon you and no obligations (financial, social, personal, etc.), what would be your dream career? How might this be an expression of your personality?


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

Formulating.... 

1. Since you're working in customer service, how do you feel about the saying - the customer is always right? 

2. Do you find it difficult to not be rude to people who are A: So moronic that you wish you had more hands to facepalm with - B: Extroverted to the point of being in your face and talking loud and giggling incessantly - and C: Always with their partner, no matter what, and can't seem to function without having a partner? 

3. Give your opinion on people like I describe in question 2, part C. 

4. Do you think of music as a type of anthem to your life? Do you find it difficult to perform everyday functions without music?

Formulating....

6. Do you like pizza?

Formulating.... Disregard the last question. Formulating....

7. Do you generally like to be honest? How do you determine when it is best to be honest, and when it is best to be less honest?

Formulating....


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Tell me of a time when you had to resolve a conflict with a friend or work colleague. 

Please speak about your experience as an INTP. 

Do you have any questions for me?


----------



## Elrohir (Mar 9, 2013)

How do you learn for school/college/stuff and do you procrestinate?
(And now I'm going to think about a plan to highjack this thread for my youtube channel..., just kidding, seriously)


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

Do you even lift, bro?


----------



## onthefence (May 3, 2013)

As an INTP female, do you find yourself acting differently than you want to (would, ideally?) to "fit in"? (Maybe you could talk about a situation where you did or did not do this, if you felt comfortable doing that. You could always change names or something, haha.)


----------



## badgers (Apr 2, 2012)

I made the video.


----------



## Dart07 (Jun 17, 2011)

Did you buy nail polish?

Are you an only child?

Do you zone out or have a death stare? If yes, show it.

I too make facial expressions.  Sometimes on purpose and other times unknown to myself but seen to others.


----------



## badgers (Apr 2, 2012)

Hopefully I'll make another question and answer video soon. ^.^


----------

